# Gordon Singer è a Milanello. Vedrà anche Gattuso.



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Comincerà a tremare Rino?


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comincerà a tremare Rino?



Se la sta facendo sotto dalla paura(cit.)


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Magari Gordon lo vuole vedere solo per indicargli l'uscita da milanello e annunciargli il nome del nuovo tecnico


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comincerà a tremare Rino?



Magari Gordon era tifoso di Joe Jordan


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Dite che Rino non fa nemmeno in tempo a disfare la valigia?


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2018)

Rino ormai è confermato al 100per100 sulla panchina.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.



Gordon che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi?
Buttane un po' sul Milan, dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Rino ormai è confermato al 100per100 sulla panchina.



.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Dite che Rino non fa nemmeno in tempo a disfare la valigia?



Guardate, io me lo auguro.

Però se hanno in mente il cambio mi augurerei che Paolo, come prima cosa, faccia di tutto per convincere Rino a rimanere come secondo ed avere magari un'altra chance in futuro.

La mia idea è che però Maldini e Singer gli rinnoveranno fortemente la fiducia togliendogli dalle spalle il peso di Conte.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Guardate, io me lo auguro.
> 
> Però se hanno in mente il cambio mi augurerei che Paolo, come prima cosa, faccia di tutto per convincere Rino a rimanere come secondo ed avere magari un'altra chance in futuro.
> 
> La mia idea è che però Maldini e Singer gli rinnoveranno fortemente la fiducia togliendogli dalle spalle il peso di Conte.



Penso finisca proprio così


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.



Non c'è mezza foto in giro? Nessun fotografo nemmeno del Milan per fotografare o filmare la visita?


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Penso finisca proprio così



Paolo ha in più riprese elogiato gattuso dubito fortemente possa come prima cosa fargli le scarpe...


----------



## kipstar (6 Agosto 2018)

non vorrei dire un'ovvietà ma Rino è confermato al 100% sulla panchina....altrimenti spero e credo che certi comunicati non riportavano il suo nome e il giorno stesso che il vecchio DS è stato esonerato sarebbe stato esonerato anche lui...ma ovviamente IMHO non se lo sarebbe minimamente meritato per il lavoro svolto fin'ora.

poi siamo tutti d'accordo che antonio è di un livello superiore al momento.

sono curioso di capire se la proprietà rilascerà qualche dichiarazione.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Agosto 2018)

ma non tornano l'8?


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Paolo ha in più riprese elogiato gattuso dubito fortemente possa come prima cosa fargli le scarpe...



Non è Paolo che decide le sorti dell'allenatore........


----------



## Wildbone (6 Agosto 2018)

Io quasi quasi spero rimanga Gattuso anche solo far raffreddare l'animo a metà del forum.


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è Paolo che decide le sorti dell'allenatore........



Non sarebbe tornato....stanne certo....magari sbaglio ma non credo proprio.
E comunque ad oggi dopo averlo confermato in più riprese Elliott non farebbe mai un passo del genere....


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è Paolo che decide le sorti dell'allenatore........



(Immagino tu abbia già chiarissimo in testa quali siano le competenze di tutta la dirigenza del Milan....)


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2018)

Senti bello de papà Singer, vedi di non presentarti a mani vuote.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Senti bello de papà Singer, vedi di non presentarti a mani vuote.



Suvvia si presenta con PAOLO MALDINI


----------



## jacky (6 Agosto 2018)

Qualche considerazione:

- speriamo che Singer porti un regalo, spero in SMS che è chiaramente il miglior centrocampista del campionato italiano.

- se non credono in Gattuso meglio mandarlo via ora che tra due mesi; infatti mandarlo via a campionato in corso significa pagarlo almeno fino alla fine dell'anno... viceversa potrebbe subentrare al primo esonero sulla panchina di un'altra squadra. Per me cmq resta, stasera saranno sorrisini e strette di mano.

- spero che Singer chiarisca i ruoli in maniera CHIARA, definendo budget e obiettivi di tutti. Poi chi sbaglia paga... Spero che venga data anche un'impronta a livello di immagine, quello che deve essere il Milan fuori dal campo (basta dichiarazioni da contadini) e in campo (perseguire un certo tipo di gioco).


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Qualche considerazione:
> 
> - speriamo che Singer porti un regalo, spero in SMS che è chiaramente il miglior centrocampista del campionato italiano.
> 
> ...



-Secondo me prima vi togliete SMS dalla testa meglio è per voi...

-Se avessero voluto mandar via Gattuso lo avrebbero fatto da tempo, mandarlo adesso non credo sia in linea con quello che abbiamo visto finora.

-Il budget non te lo diranno MAI, come è giusto che sia. Vorrebbe dire dare un vantaggio alle altre squadre che a quel punto ti potrebbero prendere per le palle sapendo quanto hai a disposizione.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> -Secondo me prima vi togliete SMS dalla testa meglio è per voi...
> 
> -Se avessero voluto mandar via Gattuso lo avrebbero fatto da tempo, mandarlo adesso non credo sia in linea con quello che abbiamo visto finora.
> 
> -Il budget non te lo diranno MAI, come è giusto che sia. Vorrebbe dire dare un vantaggio alle altre squadre che a quel punto ti potrebbero prendere per le palle sapendo quanto hai a disposizione.



Si infatti, Milinkovic Savic appena si viene a sapere che è in vendita arriva il Real Madrid che da alla Lazio 150M sull'unghia e ciao.

Se volevano mandare via Gattuso lo facevano appena preso il Milan a inizio luglio invece di nominarlo (unico nome) nel comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## jacky (6 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> -Secondo me prima vi togliete SMS dalla testa meglio è per voi...
> 
> -Se avessero voluto mandar via Gattuso lo avrebbero fatto da tempo, mandarlo adesso non credo sia in linea con quello che abbiamo visto finora.
> 
> -Il budget non te lo diranno MAI, come è giusto che sia. Vorrebbe dire dare un vantaggio alle altre squadre che a quel punto ti potrebbero prendere per le palle sapendo quanto hai a disposizione.



- Non è detto, la Lazio vuole venderlo e lui vuole andare via... va fatta un'offerta importante, spero che questo non sia un problema.

- Penso anch'io, c'era cmq una tournee già in programma e non potevamo affrontarla senza allenatore. Vedendo come abbiamo giocato il lavoro fatto non mi sembra granché. Per questo spero venga data un'impronta chiara di come la squadra deve giocare in campo.

- Il budget chiaramente non deve essere spifferato in pubblico. I ruoli sono importantissimi, ad ognuno il suo... poi a fine anno si tirano le conclusioni. Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio: siccome siete delle bandiere siete intoccabili.


----------



## Mc-Milan (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.



Massima fiducia!chiaro che poi a parlare sarà il campo...sicuramente partiamo avanti rispetto alls scorsa stagione...intanto abbiamo un modulo...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe tornato....stanne certo....magari sbaglio ma non credo proprio.
> E comunque ad oggi dopo averlo confermato in più riprese Elliott non farebbe mai un passo del genere....



cioè? non sarebbe tornato se non avessero confermato gattuso intendi?


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè? non sarebbe tornato se non avessero confermato gattuso intendi?



Intendo che non credo sarebbe tornato per come primo punto sull’agenda fare Le scarpe a gattuso
Per il quale aveva già in passato espresso opinioni positive


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Intendo che non credo sarebbe tornato per come primo punto sull’agenda fare Le scarpe a gattuso
> Per il quale aveva già in passato espresso opinioni positive



beh...speriamo che sbagli


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh...speriamo che sbagli



Vedo più probabile Paolo a Milanello a supportare l’allenatore è la squadra....magari sbaglio .... ne rimarrei sorpresa...


----------



## Mic (6 Agosto 2018)

ma dov’è Gordon?


----------



## alcyppa (6 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> ma dov’è Gordon?



.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> ma dov’è Gordon?



difficile che rilasci interviste


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> ma dov’è Gordon?



non si farà vedere…"gli americani sono fatti cosi..è un'altra mentalità non potete capire" cit.


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non si farà vedere…"gli americani sono fatti cosi..è un'altra mentalità non potete capire" cit.



Per lo meno esiste...non ho bIsogno di vederlo per forza....


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

Io spero che annunci il progetto per il nuovo stadio.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, Gordon Singer si trova a Milanello. Poi andrà a Casa Milan dove verrà accolto da Scaroni e Leonardo. Nel pomeriggio vedrà anche Gattuso.



Purtroppo Maldini sconsiglierà un suo eventuale esonero, Leonardo forse gli avrebbe fatto le scarpe e poi sarebbe andato in curva per cantargli il licenziamento ma Maldini ha sempre speso buone parole e si opporebbe a un allontanamento, oramai mi sono messo col cuore in pace, lasciamogli fare questi due punti nelle prime cinque giornate e all'ottava riceverà il benservito, di contro Maldini non comincerebbe bene agli occhi della società


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Maldini sconsiglierà un suo eventuale esonero, Leonardo forse gli avrebbe fatto le scarpe e poi sarebbe andato in curva per cantargli il licenziamento ma Maldini ha sempre speso buone parole e si opporebbe a un allontanamento, oramai mi sono messo col cuore in pace, lasciamogli fare questi due punti nelle prime cinque giornate e all'ottava riceverà il benservito, di contro Maldini non comincerebbe bene agli occhi della società



non sei il primo che dice questa cosa (Maldini che si opporrebbe al licenziamento di Gattuso)...io non ci voglio credere...nel tal caso sarei in totale disaccordo con Maldini


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non sei il primo che dice questa cosa (Maldini che si opporrebbe al licenziamento di Gattuso)...io non ci voglio credere...nel tal caso sarei in totale disaccordo con Maldini



Qualcuno ha sentito la conferenza oggi? 
Credo di avere delle grosse difficoltà di comprensione...mi è parso sia stato confermato l’allenatore anche oggi, ancora una volta.
Può essere però che io non capisca...perché altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione di continuare con questo discorso....


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Maldini sconsiglierà un suo eventuale esonero, Leonardo forse gli avrebbe fatto le scarpe e poi sarebbe andato in curva per cantargli il licenziamento ma Maldini ha sempre speso buone parole e si opporebbe a un allontanamento, oramai mi sono messo col cuore in pace, lasciamogli fare questi due punti nelle prime cinque giornate e all'ottava riceverà il benservito, di contro Maldini non comincerebbe bene agli occhi della società



Maldini ha sempre detto che nel Milan ci avrebbe messo la faccia, e che avrebbe pensato solo e unicamente al bene del club

Assicurare il posto a Gattuso solo per amicizia non sarebbe da Maldini...Soprattutto verso una persona come Gattuso che ha deciso di legarsi così tanto a Mirabelli al punto da chiedere a Elliott di confermarlo


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Maldini ha sempre detto che nel Milan ci avrebbe messo la faccia, e che avrebbe pensato solo e unicamente al bene del club
> 
> Assicurare il posto a Gattuso solo per amicizia non sarebbe da Maldini...Soprattutto verso una persona come Gattuso che ha deciso di legarsi così tanto a Mirabelli al punto da chiedere a Elliott di confermarlo



E allora trai le logiche conclusioni.

P.S:di grazia, quando esattamente Gattuso avrebbe chiesto ad Elliott la permanenza di Mirabelli?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha sentito la conferenza oggi?
> Credo di avere delle grosse difficoltà di comprensione...mi è parso sia stato confermato l’allenatore anche oggi, ancora una volta.
> Può essere però che io non capisca...perché altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione di continuare con questo discorso....



che discorso è scusa?
anche gli altri allenatori sono confermati fino al giorno prima dell'esonero eppure se ne parla mi pare no? (Montella l'anno scorso senza andare troppo in la)


----------



## King of the North (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che discorso è scusa?
> anche gli altri allenatori sono confermati fino al giorno prima dell'esonero eppure se ne parla mi pare no? (Montella l'anno scorso senza andare troppo in la)



A me il ragionamento di LadyRoss mi sembra molto sensato. Diciamo semplicemente che molti di voi sperano nell’arrivo di Conte senza tenere minimamente in conto quelle che sono state le dichiarazioni della società. Lo hanno detto esplicitamente in ogni occasione in tutte le salse: Gattuso RIMANE. Nulla.....comunque qualcuno pensa comunque che arriverà Conte...


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che discorso è scusa?
> anche gli altri allenatori sono confermati fino al giorno prima dell'esonero eppure se ne parla mi pare no? (Montella l'anno scorso senza andare troppo in la)



Per me il discorso si chiude qui. 
Non voglio credere che parlino tutti a vanvera, non tanto per Gattuso, quanto per il fatto che vorrebbe dire che non si può più credere a nulla.
Se dopo che elliott con il primo comunicato, il presidente Scaroni, Leonardo e oggi Leonardo e Maldini Insieme hanno confermato l’allenatore, fossi ancora convinta dell’allontanamento vorrebbe dire avere fette di salame sugli occhi che non permettono di vedere la realtà.
Magari sarò smentita e a quel punto trarrò le mie conclusioni.
Però per favore facciamocene una ragione.
In merito non scriverò più nulla tanto sono sempre le stesse cose, farei prima a fare copia e incolla di quanto scritto prima.


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che discorso è scusa?
> anche gli altri allenatori sono confermati fino al giorno prima dell'esonero eppure se ne parla mi pare no? (Montella l'anno scorso senza andare troppo in la)



Se vogliamo puntualizzare Montella era sotto osservazione da un po’.... ballava male e lo si sapeva... tutti parlavano di imminente esonero. Non mi sembra di ricordare che qualcuno abbia confermato Montella con dichiarazioni pubbliche per poi licenziarlo dopo poche ore...ma magari anche in questo caso sono io che non ricordo....


----------



## King of the North (6 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh...speriamo che sbagli



Visto che reputi possibile l’esonero di Gattuso, quando credi sia il momento giusto per farlo? Se volevano esonerarlo lo avrebbero già fatto.


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> A me il ragionamento di LadyRoss mi sembra molto sensato. Diciamo semplicemente che molti di voi sperano nell’arrivo di Conte senza tenere minimamente in conto quelle che sono state le dichiarazioni della società. Lo hanno detto esplicitamente in ogni occasione in tutte le salse: Gattuso RIMANE. Nulla.....comunque qualcuno pensa comunque che arriverà Conte...



Oggi mi sento meno incompresa e forse anche meno sola....


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Visto che reputi possibile l’esonero di Gattuso, quando credi sia il momento giusto per farlo? Se volevano esonerarlo lo avrebbero già fatto.



ma io infatti non penso che lo esonerano...al massimo lo spero...il mio discorso era relativo al fatto che Maldini si opporrebbe nel caso la società volesse esonerarlo


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2018)

Direi che le parole di oggi sono la pietra tombale su qualsiasi ipotesi di cambio in panca, Gordon o non Gordon.
Mettiamoci le conferme nei comunicati di Elliot e la campagna abbonamenti basata su di LUI e davvero è folle anche solo continuare a parlarne..

Speriamo di non pentircene. Io sono moooolto preoccupato..


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che le parole di oggi sono la pietra tombale su qualsiasi ipotesi di cambio in panca, Gordon o non Gordon.
> Mettiamoci le conferme nei comunicati di Elliot e la campagna abbonamenti basata su di LUI e davvero è folle anche solo continuare a parlarne..
> 
> Speriamo di non pentircene. Io sono moooolto preoccupato..



Per quanto sentito oggi on conferenza Gattuso è confermatissimo; a questo punto sarei molto sorpreso da un cambio cosii repentino


----------



## wargod (6 Agosto 2018)

Sarà un patto di ferro tra Maldini e Gattuso, figuriamoci. Dovremo sorbircelo per 3 lunghi anni.


----------

